# Tinted windows



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I did a search and found no answers to my question. I want to tint my windows and I live in New Jersey. My question is how muc can I tint the windows legally? Thinking sides and rear windows. I live in the Morristownship, Morris county area do any of you know where I could get this done and how much it would cost. 
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Well if it is a pick up, all you can legally tint is the rear window.
You can't tint the front windows on 4 door vehicles, (Other than light factory tint) anything from the driver back is legal.

Before you bash the law, I will tell you why it was made. About 15 years ago, a State Trooper was shot point blank. The suspect put a shotgun up to the inside of a tinted driver's window, and killed the cop during a traffic stop on RT 280 in East Orange. They never caught the guy.

Funny, you see hundreds of cars with all the windows tinted in NJ..... but they remove the tint before going to State Inspection.

~Chuck


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I knew there was a good reason. I want to be a cop and I am curently a police explorer (basically junior cop no gun or badge) so I totally agree with the law. I just thought there was a legal limit but I wasnt sure... thanks for the reply, looks like Ill just get the back done. I have the rear split window slider wo it is 3 windows does anyone know how much this would cost?


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I got my truck from NJ and it passed inspections in NJ Penn, and NY but failed here due to window tint. I believe my level was 33 highest legal here was 24 dont know if that helps. It is a supercab truck but only 2 doors and all windows were tinted. Only took about 8hrs to get it off too.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

In NY you're allowed 35% tint on the front side windows, the rear sides and backlight have no limits. Some of the troopers actually carry light meters to measure this for ticketing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Private inspection stations pass vehicles (or used to) all the time with tinted windows. Tint can be applied in minutes, and it's easy to say "It didn't have tint when we inspected it".

You also need a DOT permit, issued by DMV here in NJ for an amber light. IF the light is to be used for plowing, you can only apply IF you have a government (local or State) contract, AND you must attach a copy of the contract to the application, which MUST be signed by a Chief law enforcement officer. When the contract ends, the permit must be turned in. HOW RIDICULOUS!
IF you do residential or private plowing, you are NOT allowed to use an amber light legally. :realmad: 

You will fail NJ State Inspection if you have an amber light mounted, and no permit. Enter the Private Inspection Facility.... "The amber light was not on the vehicle when we inspected it"... 

We are applying for a permit now, on the basis that we do A LOT of roadside landscape work. All of our trucks have them, but last month one got stopped, and received a ticket for no permit. They also got a ticket for 3 passengers in a mason dump... We beat that ticket, 3 seat belts, 3 men.....

I know I am drifting off topic here, but it all depends on the Officer that stops you as to what laws are enforced. That same truck with 3 men that was "overloaded" did not get a ticket for all 3 of the men not wearing seat belts.....

My brother always had tinted windows, and every winter he would peel it off because you can't see when plowing at night....


Stop by the Randolph inspection station and ask them about tint if you want a "valid" answer.

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

A light permit? That *is* ridiculous! Is there a fee for the permit? (I think I know the answer to that one) I've read studies where amber flashers are the most effective way to slow traffic, isn't slower safer? Chuck, do you have any idea of what their reasoning is?


----------

